# Columbian not eating



## chillydogwillis (Sep 1, 2008)

I've had my new columbian for about 10 days now and he still hasnt eatin he drinks water and has licked the gravy off of cat food that i've offered him but so far he hasnt excepted anything else that ive offered him including pinky mice, crickets and meal worms he dosnt seem to skinny but im kinda startin to worry thanks for any help


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 2, 2008)

chillydogwillis said:


> I've had my new columbian for about 10 days now and he still hasnt eatin he drinks water and has licked the gravy off of cat food that i've offered him but so far he hasnt excepted anything else that ive offered him including pinky mice, crickets and meal worms he dosnt seem to skinny but im kinda startin to worry thanks for any help



Most Colombians are imported, and often times they have parasites. It migh be good to take it to a vet, let them check him out. Also dog food is not very good for reptiles, try letting him have a little soft boiled egg.


----------



## chillydogwillis (Sep 3, 2008)

I tried the boiled eggs and it worked, but i think i will still take him to the vet just to be sure thanks for your help


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 3, 2008)

It is always better to be safe then sorry later, keep us posted.


----------



## MMRR - jif (Sep 3, 2008)

I'd also suggest that you check and recheck your temps. Sometimes an increase of just a few degrees can increase their appetite. When I had columbians years ago I remember that they always seemed to enjoy chicken livers. Might want to try a little of that. Has he pooped since you got him?


----------



## chillydogwillis (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes hes pooped several times especially while in the feed bin do you give the livers raw? also the temps are about 86-88 degrees ambient and around 110 basking


----------

